# What materials should I stay away from when building a reef....



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Anyone ever use PVC in a reef. PM me if you don't want to post for people to see.....


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Its really too light to use. Maybe if you filled it with cement it might be better.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

I was thinking the large diameter PVC would be light to transport and would make a good home for a fat grouper... Weight wouldn't be a problem because it would be part of a much larger structure. I got 20 shopping carts yesterday for my new reef I'm building. Will post pics after everything is dropped....


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Your shopping carts chained together make excellent reefs..! Done that..!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Pasta, definitely stay away from pasta. It does not make a good reef.


----------



## NOsaints (Aug 8, 2011)

how do you set the shopping carts? just like you push them upside down etc...?


----------



## capt mike (Oct 3, 2007)

*Read the Reef Protocol!*

Shopping carts are illegal!!! Plastic ones will just make the inspector mad and he will document your name and all info about you!! Believe me I've been there. Use METAL carts- cut the wheels off them-cut the straps so they fold out and lay them out flat and weld them into what you want. They make great reefs and last about 3 years but if you can't put at least 400 pounds of weight on them you will wind up disapointed as they will be gone in even a tropical storm that comes close to us!!
I have put out hundreds of shopping carts that were cut up and welded to heavier structures and have caught a lot of fish off them. I have been building reefs in the gulf for 16 plus years! By the time you make this reef heavy enough you won't and can't haul it on some small private boat!!


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

PVC, shopping carts, etc are all illegal materials for reefs. If you are going to use them don't post on the internet about it.


----------

